# 4 week cute baby leo gecko hungry



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,

Just got a 4 week old baby leo gecko.
cutest thing in the world!!!

I need food advice and any other advice such as shedding material etc.

i have a box of small crickets but want to get a variety of food.

What else can i feed it?
I have nothing else yet, is there anything else from home it will eat?

when can i sex it?

Thanks


----------



## babychessie (Sep 21, 2012)

Hiya! Awh, what have you called it? 

I'm a newbie as well, but I've found it's best to give them a varied diet. There isn't any thing really you could feed them from home, so you'd have to go to a specialist store to get them. It's essential you don't try and feed them crickets you find in the garden or something as they could contain pesticides or nasty chemicals that could hurt your gecko. As well as crickets you could try it on meal worms, you'd have to get mini mealies at first though if he's only four weeks- regulars would be too big. Wax worms can be fed as a treat, but they're like the reptile equivalent of mars bars, like reptile junk food- so you don't want to give them very many. Maybe once or twice a week? It's not so bad with babies as they're growing quickly and they need the fat, but giving an adult too many wax worms can cause them to basically become obese. Also, you don't want to give them too many wax worms as they can become addicted. They might be a tad big for him at the moment, try them and see what he thinks 

Also, remember to gut-load your crickets or mealworms because when you first get them from the shop they won't have much nutrients, you can use the specialist bug grub they sell at pet stores- but to be honest lettuce or carrots or apples slices work just as well. 

You probably already know this, but make sure you supplement your live food with calcium before you give them to your gecko- nutrobal is good! You can either sprinkle it on your crickets/meal worms or you can put in on the food you give to the crickets or mealworms so then they eat it and pass it onto the gecko when they are eaten. Sometimes your gecko won't eat the live food if you put dust on it as it dislike the taste, it just depends on the gecko. 

What you'll need for shedding is a moist hide, you can get specialist ones from pet stores- but really an old clean margarine pot with a hole in the front would work just as well. Just fill it with moss and that'll work fine- but make sure you keep it moist! Also, make sure there are hides for your gecko- he'll feel frightened and insecure if he doesn't have somewhere to escape. In a perfect set up, there would be a hide in the cool and hot end. But if there isn't enough space for that- at least ensure he has one hide. It also helps to put a little dish of calcium in your vivarium, if he feels he needs more calcium he'll just go and lick it. 

Oh and some other setup advice- make sure you change his water everyday and with babies it helps to spray one end of the vivarium with water so they drink the droplets like they would dew drops in the wild until they learn to visit the water bowl. Providing him with things like branches to climb on can be beneficial because they get more exercise and it gives them something to do. 

Also, what substrate have you got him on? For a little 4 week old gecko sand would probably not be a good idea- even the calcium sand. He could eat it accidently eat it and that could cause impaction 
The best thing to use would be a reptile carpet- not only is it safer but it's much easier to use. You just need to take it out and wash it when it starts to look grubby.

Typically you can sex a leopard gecko a 3-4 months. So yours isn't quite old enough yet. 

I've had to learn awfully fast as my little gecko been quite temperamental- he's been refusing to eat but we've finally got on some mini-crickets. It your gecko starts refusing food- just give me a message- I've tried everything!

If you have any other questions please feel free to ask me, and I'd love to know how your gecko gets on! Good luck!


----------



## Doublema (Jul 11, 2012)

Mini mealworms and crickets are the best to feed at that age just make sure there dusted well also make sure there is a small dish of calcium available to


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*REALLY cute leo*

Hi,

thanks for your detailed reply.
I'm sure i'll ask you more as the weeks go by.
At the moment we call him Tiger as of today, if not maybe Princess when we can sex him.

I will get some mini mealworms asap, hard where i am but i'll go hunting
on Monday. We went today but everything was too big. I have a box of small crickets and are avoiding the big ones even though they are not large! I'm scared of him not being able to eat the larger ones then biting at his precious little baby feet.

I have 3 hides for him at the moment one warm, cool and moist. Moist one at the moment is large with a moist kitchen towel till i get some moss or other material. I keep a water sprayer handy.

He has a calcium bowl, mealworm dish and water bowl. although the meal worm dish is large he is very able to climb all over it albeit empty. Water dish is small and low so access is easy, same with calcium dish. I have also sprinkled some calcium on the floor near the dish and dust his food.

I will change the water daily but was wondering if he could use a water bottle similar to rabbits. Or some type of device? I have seen water bottles upside down in a dish but i am worried he will not learn to use the bottle and just drink from what could be dirty water. Also i would like to set this up for when we go on holiday as well as a permanent feature.

As substrate i am currently using recent lino cuttings i have. No way using any type of sand substance. As per reptile carpet many people have stated their feet can get caught in the carpet which put me off. Your advice here would be nice. I also have some recent carpet cut offs which look very similar to reptile carpet. I have a 10" square piece of this carpet and put him on, he seemed fine and was able to walk well. I may get some more cut to his tank size and try that in a few months as he gets bigger. If you think this is not good i will get reptile carpet.

He is okay with crickets, haven't caught him eating any but there was 3 or 4 in his tank overnight and none in the morning. Also odd ones he had during the day. 

Thanks for the gut-load advice. I do not know what it is but i will get some. I did put a few small apple pieces in with the crickets. I always have apples in my house so if it is as good then maybe i will stick to apples?? What do you think?

Do you think i should dust the apples i feed the crickets?? Or just open the cricket box and dust them?? Any other advice here please.

I have cricket keeper on its way. Is there such a thing to keep mealworms?

I want to take pics and video of him as soon as possible, left my camera in the office. Such a cute one. I want to kiss him but he is so small i may accidentally swallow him if i breathe in too much! He is so light and i cannot tell if he is on me unless he walks on my hairs.

Thanks you so much for your advice.






babychessie said:


> Hiya! Awh, what have you called it?
> 
> I'm a newbie as well, but I've found it's best to give them a varied diet. There isn't any thing really you could feed them from home, so you'd have to go to a specialist store to get them. It's essential you don't try and feed them crickets you find in the garden or something as they could contain pesticides or nasty chemicals that could hurt your gecko. As well as crickets you could try it on meal worms, you'd have to get mini mealies at first though if he's only four weeks- regulars would be too big. Wax worms can be fed as a treat, but they're like the reptile equivalent of mars bars, like reptile junk food- so you don't want to give them very many. Maybe once or twice a week? It's not so bad with babies as they're growing quickly and they need the fat, but giving an adult too many wax worms can cause them to basically become obese. Also, you don't want to give them too many wax worms as they can become addicted. They might be a tad big for him at the moment, try them and see what he thinks
> 
> ...


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Still cute leo temp and humidity advice*

Hi,

Also what temps and times and humidity should i use??
Please use english temps as i dont understand amrican (USA in english)

Also i would like to use a moonlight (LED) What times should that be on?

Thanks


----------



## babychessie (Sep 21, 2012)

2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your detailed reply.
> I'm sure i'll ask you more as the weeks go by.
> ...


Awh Tiger or Princess they're both such lovely names! I love the name Tiger- that's just so cute!

As a general rule you shouldn't feed a leopard gecko anything bigger than the distance between his eyes. I was terrified that the crickets would bite my gecko when I first left them in the tank- but all was well! I kept on getting up in the morning expecting to find him legless or something- but I was just being a neurotic mum! The huts and dishes sound fine- obviously moss would be better in a moist hut but for the moment kitchen towel will do fine. 

To be honest, I have no idea if you'll be able to get him to drink from rabbit water bottle type contraptions. But if you can get him to, and you can see that he actual drinks from it then I don't see why it should be a problem! As long as he is actually drinking from it.

Yep, lino will work fine! It's much easier to clean than reptile carpet too.

Apples are fine for gut loading crickets- you might want to occasionaly vary the diet, say for example you have some left over veg or peelings then just stick them in with your crickets. Almost all left over fruit and veg can be given to your crickets/mealies- carrots, lettuce, cabbage, apple, oranges and potatoes etc! 

Whether you dust the crickets or the crickets' food, it doesn't really make a difference- because both ways the calcium from the dusting ends up in the gecko. The only problem I've found is that my gecko won't eat crickets covered in dust. He takes one sniff and turns his nose up at them! So I have no choice but to put the calcium on the crickets' food. If your gecko will take the crickets covered in the calcium dust then by all means do that because it works just as well! 

I'm not sure if you can get special meal worms holders, if you hunt around you'll probably find something but I keep mine in tupperware boxes- you could use an old plastic ice-cream tub or one of those take away meal tubs to keep them in. Just make sure you stick a few air holes in the top so they don't suffocate. 

Awh, I'd love to see a photo when you get one. I kiss my gecko, I love him to bits- he's just the cutest thing!

Anymore queries then feel free to ask- I'd love to help out!


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*baby gecko non live foods*

Hi,

I was wondering about non live foods and if i should avoid these.
I have not looked into this much but i believe there are non live foods available. Some canned, some dried.

i have ordered some small brown silent crickets, mini mealworms and some wax worms. I hope to get these by wednesday at the latest. I have plenty of crickets till then but i think some are too big so will not feed them to him. Do you think this is right? Brown crickets okay??

What can i do with the unused crickets or any other live food for that matter?

Thanks again for your help


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Holidays*

Hi,

Also i was wondering how to handle holidays.
Sometimes we go away for the weekend (3 days)
sometimes long weekend (5 days)
If i am really lucky 7 - 10 days, but rarely.

We have no family, but a great neighbour whom is another animal lover
that could help me out.

Can i get away with 3 days and just put some extra food in his tank?
What about 5 days??
If i go away for longer i will ensure someone can come and check on him, feed him, change his water etc.

I have a spare cctv camera and would be tempted to use that so i could see him while away on holiday!!! Just to check up on him, make sure he is still cute!!!

I have no holidays booked as usually i like to do something for bank holidays but none left till Christmas, so this is not an immediate problem and i would not wish to go away yet as he is so young and small. We want to be here for him and watch his progress.

I may go away for a week at Christmas but nothing confirmed.

Thanks again.


----------



## babychessie (Sep 21, 2012)

Most of the time leopard geckos won't take non-live foods, you can get these and they wouldn't be bad for him as such, but most of the time, if it doesn't wriggle- your gecko won't eat it! 

Brown crickets are fine and everything you've ordered seems fine to me. 

I had the same problem as you, where when I first got my gecko the crickets were too big. So I looked into it and found it was fine just to let them go in the garden! So that's what I did with my unused live food- set it free!  

With holidays, as long as you really feed up your gecko for the week before hand it would be okay to leave him for 4-5 days. That is for an adult, babies need more food regularly, so for a juvenile you could probably leave it 2-3 days and even if you are going on holiday for just a couple of days it'd still probably be an idea to just get someone to pop over and check he's all right- not to feed him crickets but maybe to change his water and just check nothing drastic has happened. If you go on holiday for 7-10 days you'd probably have to get that friendly neighbour to come in and feed him- but it'd only have to be once or twice over the course of your holiday and if they didn't mind ask them to change his water.

Hope that helped


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

babychessie said:


> Most of the time leopard geckos won't take non-live foods, you can get these and they wouldn't be bad for him as such, but most of the time, if it doesn't wriggle- your gecko won't eat it!
> 
> Brown crickets are fine and everything you've ordered seems fine to me.
> 
> ...


 
I might be wrong but i'm pretty sure it's illegal to set locusts free as they are destructive to wildlife, so don't go doing that :lol2:

The longest i've ever left my reptiles was one night, and even then I turned off all electrical items. Even with all of my thermostats, I didn't feel comfortable leaving everything on and going 200 miles away. They will need clean water daily especially as their food WILL find it's way into the water bowl and drown, this contaminates the water and it needs changing. 

As already said, babies need feeding daily (mealworms, crickets, locusts, calci-worms, with waxworms only very sparingly) so maybe if you go away very regularly get someone to stay over?


----------



## babychessie (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh whoops! I thought it was just illegal to set locusts free- not crickets


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

babychessie said:


> Oh whoops! I thought it was just illegal to set locusts free- not crickets


That's what I said :lol2: Don't let locusts go!


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Baby Leo*

Hi,

Thanks for that, that info has really helped.

I'm sure my neighbour will help out and i wont feel intrusive asking if it is not regular etc.

Is it true they can be taken to places which will look after a leo?
Just wondered not that i would use such a place.

Thanks again.




babychessie said:


> Most of the time leopard geckos won't take non-live foods, you can get these and they wouldn't be bad for him as such, but most of the time, if it doesn't wriggle- your gecko won't eat it!
> 
> Brown crickets are fine and everything you've ordered seems fine to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Baby gecko*

Wow, really, i never knew that.




babychessie said:


> Oh whoops! I thought it was just illegal to set locusts free- not crickets


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Really*

Hi,

I did not know that it was illegal to set locusts free. Anyway i dont have any.
Not sure i want them in my house now.

I think it is a bit much you wont go away for more than one night and you turn everything electrical off? 200 miles away is around the corner. I feel bad for you, you should get some advice. You dont go anywhere for more than a day?? i could not imagine that. Turning everything electrical off is going too far and cruel to your pets. How do you sleep with the fridge and freezer on?
can you leave the house and go to work or does that worry you too??

Things are really quite safe and low wattage items have only a small load when turned on / off so very safe indeed.
It sounds like you need a holiday. There is so much to experience, see and learn.







mstypical said:


> I might be wrong but i'm pretty sure it's illegal to set locusts free as they are destructive to wildlife, so don't go doing that :lol2:
> 
> The longest i've ever left my reptiles was one night, and even then I turned off all electrical items. Even with all of my thermostats, I didn't feel comfortable leaving everything on and going 200 miles away. They will need clean water daily especially as their food WILL find it's way into the water bowl and drown, this contaminates the water and it needs changing.
> 
> As already said, babies need feeding daily (mealworms, crickets, locusts, calci-worms, with waxworms only very sparingly) so maybe if you go away very regularly get someone to stay over?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not know that it was illegal to set locusts free. Anyway i dont have any.
> Not sure i want them in my house now.
> ...


_I'm_ cruel to _my_ pets, yet _you_ want to leave _yours_ alone for *5* days, maybe more, at a time??? I should get advice about what, exactly? 

You are rude, insulting, and a troll.


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Baby gecko*

Hi,

Well to leave your pet and turn everything off is not nice, otherwise why bother having it on anyway??

Nothing wrong with going on holiday so far i i take the precautions and set everything up before hand. As stated i have a kind neighbour whom will help. At least i am thinking about this and planning it now before i need to go away.

It would be like saying you should not have a pet if you want to go on holiday.

Troll!!!! and calling me rude!!! This says a lot. If you want to talk i can.
If you want to insult i can do that too, thats easy. Just because you did not like it does not mean it is insulting. Turning your electric off to go away for a day is not right and yes it is cruel. When i go away i will ensure my gecko is well looked after. I certainly would not turn the electric off. Also i am trying to get info before hand so i can plan correctly so i do what is best when the time comes which i feel is very responsible. I would not want to leave my gecko without heat etc.

Also i am willing to think of and try new things to help. even if I waste money initially but come up with a good solution in the end. But to just turn the electric off, well...

The reason i state you should get advice is there are people whom can help. Maybe you are just overly worried and dont need to be.

You have got to understand to go away for one day and turn the electric off for your pet is not good.
I bet he's really happy when you come back and can enjoy his normal life with electric!!!





mstypical said:


> _I'm_ cruel to _my_ pets, yet _you_ want to leave _yours_ alone for *5* days, maybe more, at a time??? I should get advice about what, exactly?
> 
> You are rude, insulting, and a troll.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well to leave your pet and turn everything off is not nice, otherwise why bother having it on anyway??
> 
> ...


Mate, stop being such an idiot. Ms has a LOOOOOOOT of experience with reptiles, and she's tried to help you! For you to say she's over worried and whatever else is just rediculous, she turns her electric off because she doesn't want her animals to over heat, or possibly a fire. that my friend, is called CARING. If you wanna go on holiday, go right ahead. If she wants to care, she can. So stop being so rude, shut up and appreciate the advice is an experienced keeper! Myself and my girlfriend sat up for a whole 36 hours when we first got our snake as we couldn't get the temperatures right, do we worry too much to? Maybe you should worry more, or you may end up with a dead or ill leo on your hands. You need a reality check budd, you don't come here and insult the people trying to help you!

-Luke


----------



## 2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,

seems you both need to grow up.
i wont try to be nice anymore as you cant either.

She hasn't helped me at all. My question was about crickets. i have no locusts and none on order.
You prove my point, why would they specifically overheat the day you go on holiday? Fire!??! Come on, again could happen at any time. Technology helps to prevent this. A fridge or freezer could cause a fire at anytime, well electric really.

We work, go out weekends, should we not have any pets? These things could all go wrong during these times. It's just life really. As stated i think it is quite wrong you turn the electric off for your reptile and go out for one day.
Caring is not turning the electric off as they need heat and humidity, let alone you cannot spell ridiculous. That does sound cruel indeed. But if you dont go away so often and only for a day what do i know!

Best keep your opinions to yourself.
If you think you have been at all helpful you haven't.
I thought i was being helpful informing you that it seems cruel to turn the electric off even for one day and that maybe you are just worrying too much.

If you were being helpful you would not talk such nonsense and then insult me when you cant spell. Funny really.

conclusion:

i dont think you should turn the electric off for your reptile, not even for a day. I believe for that day they would suffer.

Maybe someone can explain this to you better than me. seek advice about this. I can only hope one day you can go away for one day without turning the electric off. And that is genuine for your pets sake. Now that's caring.

Great dedication to stay awake for 36 hours, difficult for most who have a job though. Again it seems you were doing something terribly wrong for 36 hours. I wouldn't brag mate. I understand it happens but i'd be surprised if most people had to go through that. I have the temps and humidity on the controller and done. Actually the settings were already programmed and i agreed with them so i only had to plug it in.
Maybe you care so much you buy any cheap rubbish.

You should stop now, i got much more in reserve.


Thanks





ChelsNLuke said:


> Mate, stop being such an idiot. Ms has a LOOOOOOOT of experience with reptiles, and she's tried to help you! For you to say she's over worried and whatever else is just rediculous, she turns her electric off because she doesn't want her animals to over heat, or possibly a fire. that my friend, is called CARING. If you wanna go on holiday, go right ahead. If she wants to care, she can. So stop being so rude, shut up and appreciate the advice is an experienced keeper! Myself and my girlfriend sat up for a whole 36 hours when we first got our snake as we couldn't get the temperatures right, do we worry too much to? Maybe you should worry more, or you may end up with a dead or ill leo on your hands. You need a reality check budd, you don't come here and insult the people trying to help you!
> 
> -Luke


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> seems you both need to grow up.
> i wont try to be nice anymore as you cant either.
> ...


You have little to offer this forum. Are you suggesting Luke doesn't have a job? Your attitude is disgusting, your opinion of me is of no interest to me whatsoever, my animals are happy and healthy and that's all that matters. Yours will be left alone for God only knows how long; let's see who's reptiles are still alive in 20 years?


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Locked, shame some members react so badly to good advice.


----------

